# Too Cold out to shoot? Try this!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Just click and scroll down, choose a picture click on it and you can drag it around or up or down. You can look all different directions. They are neat!! - Tex-Shooter
http://www.utah3d.net/


----------



## lobodog2 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very Cool!!


----------



## Frodo (Dec 19, 2009)

It's never to cold to shoot







Though these are some great photos!


----------

